# Globecar, are they any good?



## Bigusdickus

Hi.
We are considering a downsize and will be looking at a 6.4m Globecar with diesel heating, are there any owners here who can give an opinion please?
Many thanks.
Bd..


----------



## Mrplodd

I have a pal who had Diesel heating in a MH.

It was very effective BUT if you were parked alongside and the heating fired up it roared like an F16 fighter on full re-heat. VERY noisy outside, especially late at night.


----------



## 113016

We were seriously considering a Globecar a couple of years ago, but in our opinion, the importing main dealer was not good.
They did not return calls and would not consider a different fridge, even though I was happy to pay. Didn't like the very small ice box, we wanted one right across the top!
If they are like that when you want to buy, imagine having a problem!
The quality is good as they are made by Dethleffs!
Regarding the diesel heating. They work well and are in all trucks, but I agree with Ploddy, they can be noisy and they can on powering up, draw considerable battery power.
On reflection, a very similar van is the Rapido, and similar lay outs and quality. Both have a fly screen on the hab door, which is a plus!
In the end, we purchased a new Hymer Exsis for not much more, particularly considering our part exchange price.
Take your time and check everything!


----------



## coppo

They are an excellent van and if you are serious and don't mind LHD then buy abroad, especially with the current good exchange rate. You will save a fortune.

Paul.


----------



## mikebeaches

We have also considered changing to a Globecar (Campscout) 6.4m - in fact we are still considering it.

They appear to be well made and have some clever design features incorporated.

I agree with the comments concerning the main UK importer not being particularly helpful or professional. Fortunately, we do have a local agent we could use.

However, we're holding back on any decisions until PVCs on the new updated version of the X250 cab are in production.

We have diesel heating in our present van, and like it. It is a tad noisy when it starts up and the current draw is high while it's firing (the lights in the van flicker a bit). But once it's running, it soon quietens, current draw drops and it uses little diesel. 

Diesel heating is certainly handy being able to travel with it on, when the weather is exceptionally cold in winter - if we're going out for the day from home, we can heat the van quickly, when it's operated with the cab heater as well.

Mike


----------



## coppo

Yes we have just got a van with diesel heating Mike, the other MH's we have had have been gas.

That's the only worry for me, the current draw when first starting it up and how long you will last if camping without EHU in autumn or winter.

Paul.


----------



## mikebeaches

coppo said:


> Yes we have just got a van with diesel heating Mike, the other MH's we have had have been gas.
> 
> That's the only worry for me, the current draw when first starting it up and how long you will last if camping without EHU in autumn or winter.
> 
> Paul.


I reckon if you're careful with electric consumption for other things, you would be OK for 2 or 3 nights in one place on a standard leisure battery.

We tend to be either on the move regularly, which obviously keeps the leisure battery charged, or we're plugged in to a mains hook-up, so again no problem.

No doubt your van has got LED lighting internally, which has little current draw. Guess it will depend on whether you want to run a TV and satellite system for much of the evening, which can be a bit power hungry. We've never bothered with a TV.

Obviously, folk fit solar panels and second leisure batteries for extending their 12-volt power, but again we haven't bothered with that either.

Mike


----------



## coppo

Yes we have LED's and we have solar although in the depths of winter its obviously not very effective. Sunny days and a MPPT regulator help a little. :wink: 

Looks like moving regularly will have to be the best option, we only go away weekends normally so a couple of days will do.

I,m hoping 2 6 volt batteries will fit, had 2 on our last van, one word for em, BRILLIANT.

Paul.


----------



## goldi

Morning folks,



We have had a globecar since january . The reason for buying was the layout. Most of the interior fixtures and fittings are also fitted by other convertors, the base vehicle is fiat 6.3 so they are not much different to other manufacturers . I have had to tighten a good few screws up, that have worked loose like on many others etc Its all gas heating. What you have to watch out for is the price list which like many other german vehicles has along list of extras which can make areasonable price expensive. It certainly lacks the ambiance of the adria which we had before . We are presently waiting for parts under warranty which we are told will be two months but will not restrict us travelling.
You may wish to pm me


----------



## dumpertruck

*Globecar van coversions*

We have owned a Globecar Campscout since June 2013 . We downsized from an Autocruise Starblazer with a large garage . We have not really suffered the loss of space at all as it is based on the extra long wheelbase Fiat chassis . We got the 130 engine plenty of beans for van conv .Only 1 warranty issue and that was water ingress from the sliding door stainless steel track mounted at the centre of the body . This required removal and reseal as Fiat had not sealed it correctly .Most of the offside interior had to be removed to get at the nuts holding it in place . Job completed by Dethleffs main repair centre in Isny Germany . They paid for all our time and diesel to get to Germany and return .Wonderfull job and service .All thanks to Dave Grimley at Go European at Stafford . We would recommend him to all . Diesel heating needs lots of power to run so a second battery would be a must imho .


----------



## eddieo

*Posse 636 FR*

I have a 2013 Possl 636FR 150 bhp. Possl is the parent brand of Globercar, near identical but with better exterior graphics. You see five possls for every one Globecar in Europe . Mine has large rear french bed, this works well and van has a much more open aspect than most as no wardrobe opposite pull out shower room, so no pinch point. A far more open ambiance....wardrobe in rear corner next to bed. Bed bigger then most coachbuilt french beds I have seen as no bathroom wedged in next to it.....

It's a great touring van so much nicer to drive then a CB. I also have the busbikerNL swing out bike rack for our expensive ebikes


----------

